

Russ Cox Uses This - flapjack
http://russ.cox.usesthis.com/

======
petercooper
_I lost interest in having the new shiny a long time ago. [..] At home that
means a refurbished Mac Mini from 2006, a used Dell 2001FP 20" LCD from 2004
[..]_

Is this "one of those things" that happens as you get older? To my own
surprise, I've drifted into the "can't deal with the boom-boom music on the
radio" zone just as my parents did in their 30s.. So will "new shinies are
boring" be next? I better start stocking up on Apple gear ;-)

~~~
keyle
Maybe. I recently gave my 2007 MBP a new life by putting a Corsair SSD in it.
This thing is as fast as a new MBP! I saved heaps of money and it rocks.
Although, the battery lasts 12 mins from full charge. :)

I'd love if macs were not so designed to 'throw away and buy new'. That's just
the steve way though.

~~~
wladimir
I'm also getting less enthusiastic about new gadgets. I'm noticing that my
desire for hardware updates is getting further and further apart.

That might be because I'm getting older, or because the difference from one
generation to the next is less impressive than it used to be, or both...

But SSD, yes, that's one development I wouldn't want to be without. The speed
up is incredible. I'm thinking of retrofitting my "ancient" laptop with one.

------
edan
I can vouch for re2 - if you need to run a lot of regexps, or run user-
supplied regexps, or run non-trivial regexps on user-supplied arbitrary data,
re2 will save your application from certain death if you use pcre. Google
"catastrophic backtracking" if you don't believe me.

Also, even though it doesn't say that Russ uses it, he probably must one way
or the other working at Google, I highly recommend another google code project
- protobuf.

------
m0nastic
I know this isn't a tech support forum, but in a fit of lunacy I figured I'd
give Acme a try last night (the Acme-SAC version) and after using it for an
hour of so I can't even figure out how to open a text file (it seems like it
has its own virtual directory structure that I can't seem to navigate out of).

Anybody here successfully using Acme for coding?

~~~
rch
For Acme, remember that it's an editor on a shell, with Unix DNA. Also
remember that Acme-SAC is based on Inferno.

But, being nix-ish, if you want to know something, just man whatever. To
start, type 'man intro' someplace. Then shift-click-sweep the cursor over the
text to highlight, and alt-click the highlighted text (plumb).

Notice in the article how rsc mentions the three mouse buttons more than once?
The missing buttons on the Mac are a big reason Acme SAC doesn't fly for me,
no matter how much I'd like it to.

I think it would be really great on a Mac, but would need some tweaking to get
there.

~~~
ccxvii
1) There still are real 3-button mice for sale: HP DY651A goes for $12. It's a
very nice USB optical mouse with 3 buttons and no scroll wheel. Perfect for
Acme. If you insist on using a flawed one button apple mouse, you only have
yourself to blame.

2) If you're on a Mac, you can run the plan9port version of Acme, no need for
Acme-SAC.

~~~
rch
I'm on a laptop, and just don't bother with a mouse. Some of the tweaking I
mentioned would be to deemphasize the mouse and focus on the usual trackpad
2,3,4 finger actions instead. Just for Acme SAC though.

------
knweiss
_"I use Unison to sync files between my various computers. Dropbox seems to be
the hot new thing, but I like that Unison doesn't ever store my files on
someone else's computers."_

------
rgrieselhuber
I was intrigued by the sam editor. Anyone here using it?

~~~
pmarin
Read the Sam paper: <http://plan9.bell-labs.com/sys/doc/sam/sam.pdf>

------
mahmud
tl;dr. Russ dogfoods.

